# Subs nassau county ny



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Looking for some good subs for Nassau county, shovelers, plowers and small loaders. Must be serious workers with experience and reliable equipment. We have alot of work in Nassau County. We pay on time and in full. We have been around for 5 years as a company, but my partner and I have over 20 years experience in the business. We have references on and off this site. We do not BS we have subbed for others and know the deal.

Scott 516-250-3528
Mike 516-250-3562
[email protected]:waving:


----------



## ShorePower (Dec 26, 2009)

Scott, give me a call tommorow . I'm willing to go to nassau to plow. My employees can handle my current accounts out east. I'd like keep my truck busy.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Ok Nick I have plenty of work for you dont worry, this is the week we will be finalizing everything. Im shifting everyone west due to the lack of Nassau guys. You will go west but not all way to nassau port jeff smithtown kings park etc dont worry Ill keep u busy

Thnaks
Scott


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

bump:yow!::yow!::yow!::yow!:


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Stop hogging the site Scott! I've got two loaders I think I just freed up, if you need anything western suffolk. I'll know by Monday


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*yea yea*

Ok Paul Ill keep you in mind. I may have something in Nassau if the guy would ever sign. Would be worth it you could park a loader for the season 3 big lots in a row.

Looking out an 1999 new holland LS 180 less than 500 hrs in m int condition.....what you think its worth?


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

500hrs on an 11yr old machine I would be a little skeptical about that, but it's gotta be in the mid teens I would think.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Yea I know but its really clean and stored inside used only to load salt on one site by a management co. I do work for....U know of any skids or small loaders 4 sale around?


----------



## Waynes Snow (Oct 27, 2009)

I would be interested in talking with you if you have any work in the following areas: Centereach, Lake Grove, Setauket, or Port Jefferson. I'm based out of Centereach with four 1 ton trucks with plows and sanders. I also have ground crews with snow blowers.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

I just let a JD 444 slip through my hands the other day that I'm still kicking myself in the arse for. I just sold my old Michigan today so thats gone. I have a small lw50 I would consider selling, but anything else would be over $25k. I'm sure your not looking to spend that kind of money


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

I looked at a small loader today 1970 e60 8k. The company has 2 of those skid steers both under 500 hrs if ur interested try for deal on 2


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

Yeah, if the price is right I'm always looking for toys. 

I'm also in the need to a 10' & 12' pusher for loaders, not w/ quick attach.


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

Still looking>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>....


----------

